# Servlets und Webcrawler



## Marsman (29. Dez 2007)

Hallo Ihr!

Wie finden Suchmaschinen eigentlich den Inhalt dynamisch aufgebauter Webseiten?  :roll: 

Ich habe seit einiger Zeit eine Website, zu der Leute auch über Suchmaschinen wie Google oder Yahoo finden. Nun habe ich Teile der Website auf JSTL oder JSF umgestellt. Inhalte der Seiten stammen aus der Datenbank. Ich frage mich aber nun, ob Suchmaschinen diese Inhalte überhaupt noch finden. Wie verhält es sich, wenn z.B. eine gesamte Website Datenbank gestützt ist? Sind dann Meta-Tags in der index.html der einzige Inhalt?

Titus


----------



## thefish511 (31. Dez 2007)

Also, die Suchmaschine "wandert" von Link zu Link und durchläuft den gesamten Quelltext. Du kannst ja mal auf deine Seite gehen und mit "Rechtsklick" -> "View Page Source" deinen Quelltext anschauen, wo du logischerweise den kompletten Content siehst. Dieser Code wird dann analysiert und in die DB abgespeichert und so geht es von Seite zu Seite weiter, bis der Robot/Crawler/Spider allen Links auf der Seite gefolgt ist.

Allerdings mögen Suchmaschinen dynamische Seiten nicht so gerne wie statische. Die Probleme kannst du überall nachlesen, zb. hier: http://www.at-web.de/tricky/dynamische-webseiten.htm.


----------



## Marsman (2. Jan 2008)

...sehr interessante Seite. Vielen Dank.

Titus


----------



## Marsman (15. Jan 2008)

...ich habe dort allerdings auch gelesen, dass aus dem Bereich Java nur Seiten mit der Endung .jsp verfolgt werden. In meinem JSF-Projekt verwende ich diese jedoch als Quellen und als URL-Pattern dann *.jsf oder *.faces. Und dann habe ich im Quelltext im Browser gesehen, dass vieles in Java-Script umgesetzt wird. Ich sehe meine Chancen schwinden, dass Suchmaschinen Seiten in meinem JSF-Projekt finden. Oder was meint ihr? Wie geht ihr dabei vor?

Titus


----------



## kochWaldi (25. Mrz 2008)

Also ich nutze dabei immer mod rewrite, damit kannst man namen und endungen "umleiten"

In der htaccess auf deinem Server sagst du dann:

RewriteEngine on 
RewriteRule seite.html seite.jsf

oder so... man kann das noch mit regulären ausdrücken verbessern ...

grüße


----------

